# How much of a factor is water temperature in a piranhas attitude?



## darkmatter (Jan 14, 2007)

How much will their attitude vary in cooler temps to warmer temps and what is the hottest I can put the water at to maximize this effect without damaging the piranha?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I wouldn't go much higher than 82. You should see plenty of carnage at that temp. Oxygen tends to diminish in water too warm so make sure there is plenty of surface agitation if you're gonna keep the temp up.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

im thinking you have a group of pygos...IME with higher temps they seem to be more cannibal(bigger metabolism) but very active, as of lower temps like 76 they tend to just sit at the bottom of the tank until feeding. The highest temp you can probably go with having your piranhas toasted is about 84 but keet a close eye on them.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Yea I would say 82 good temp man mine are very active and they are not fighting all the time either


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

when i had my 5 caribe my tank was at about 32 all the time, not much aggression towards eachother, no fin nips nothing, solid pack when food hits tho


----------



## darkmatter (Jan 14, 2007)

what if i have a small rhom about 3inches alone in a 90g can i raise the temp past 82 without having to worry about oxygen problems. will it become even more active if i do this?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

temperature makes a huge difference, but not if you are talking about a few degrees. 82 is about as high as I would go to make a p more active. I would at least keep it in the low to mid 70's as a lower range though.

I don't see a reason to go past about 82 degrees. Oxygen wont be a problem, but it wont make much of a difference in behavior, at least IMO.


----------



## darkmatter (Jan 14, 2007)

sounds good ill keep it at 82.


----------



## chokoboy (Mar 25, 2007)

My experience is that the higher the temp is the more relaxed are my P's right now my aquarium is 28c/82f. When i do 25-30% waterchange it usually drops down to 26c/79f and they get more playfull/aggressive....


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

As stated above, around 82F is about opt IMO. Piranha's behavior tends to react the same when the temp goes way down and way up. Their activity drops off, they sit there, and their eating will decrease. Thus, as you raise the temp of your tank from say 78F to 82F, they will become more active, eat more, etc.; however, if you continue to increase the temp then at some point they be less active and eat less. I would presume that would be caused by the decrease in oxygen in the water column. There is a point of diminishing returns with increasing the temp. Meaning that for every degree the temp is increased, they will become more active, eat more, etc., but at some temp level that increase will stop and cause an adverse effect.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

since i bought my piraya 2 weeks ago all hes done is sit at the bottom corner of his tank under my filter (also next to the heater), hes eaten maybe half a feeder fish since i brought him home, he isnt skittish he attacks my finger if i put it to the glass, but he wont go after feeders, they swim right next to him and even bump into him. my tank is around 74 degrees (p.o.s heater) do u think this is why hes actin this way? and the feeders are the same thing the fish store fed him


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

74F is a bit cool for him, slowly and I mean slowly warm it up to around 82F. That should solve that issue.


----------



## darkmatter (Jan 14, 2007)

since i raised it to 82 the rhom has nipped all the fins of a much larger pacu and ate a couple of convicts i guess that's evidence that it's more aggressive/hungry although i have also been leaving the lights off more that could have something to do with it too


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

In India the water temp goes to 87 degree F on hot days. In the winter it drops to a low of around 78. At 85 mine used to get territorial and would stay afloat motionless at mid tank level, attracted to the slightest motion and very territorial..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

im going to try bumping the temp up a bit for my rhom. it's at 78.9 right now...might take it up to 81 or 82 and see what transpires.


----------

